# 800 / 1700 Lumens LED



## cm048 (Jul 28, 2007)

I never heard about this before, can someone tell me who is the manufacture of these high power LED ?

It seems to me that OSTAR might be a history now.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5848
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5766

Thanks !


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow !


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 29, 2007)

Look at the measurements; both are quite large with a huge die area so it's not going to be much of a thrower. Also 40lm/W and 34lm/W is nothing special these days.

The new ostar (not yet released) promises 1000lm at 60lm/W from a smaller die area and footprint.


----------

